

FiveThirtyEight to Partner with New York Times - rms
http://www.fivethirtyeight.com/2010/06/fivethirtyeight-to-partner-with-new.html

======
ROFISH
A big congrats to Nate Silver; this is the journalism equivalent of being
bought by Google or Microsoft.

------
rg
If this means FiveThirtyEight goes behind a NYT paywall in the next six months
or so, it may not be great for anyone other than the principals of 538.

~~~
rms
I give more credit to Nate Silver's lawyer than that.

------
jaxn
I think this is a real win for the readers of both too.

538 has some of the best analysis and NYT has some of the best info graphics.
This could be a beautiful and informative acquisition.

~~~
skorgu
Infographics (and the Times...) trend towards informing the uninformed, 538 is
strongly geared towards the already-savvy. I can't see a mix that doesn't
dilute one or the other and it seems clear who will wear the pants if you
will.

That said I'm happy for Nate and don't begrudge him one iota; I'm sad that
I'll likely be losing a magnificent resource but it's his blood sweat and
tears and it's his to do with as he pleases.

~~~
frossie
_I can't see a mix that doesn't dilute one or the other_

There's no reason to be pessimistic at this stage. Fivethirtyeight did some
coverage of the UK election for The Guardian (major British newspaper) and it
wasn't particularly diluted that I noticed.

------
whimsy
Way to go, Nate Silver. I hope you stick with it; I've consistently
appreciated your analysis of politics.

------
Vivtek
Headline: New York Times manages to slow slide into irrelevance.

News you can use!

